# Sticky - Ratings, Reviews, and Classified ads for all Mexican Timeshare Resorts!



## TUGBrian

Mexican Timeshare resort ratings and reviews

Mexican Timeshares For Sale, For Rent and For Exchange by owner!


----------



## Mulli

Hola. I think this is where to ask. I submitted a resort review for Bahia Principe Riviera Maya Sian Kaan yesterday.
It hasn't shown up yet. I can resubmit it but not know what I did wrong or where should I put it. Thank you, gm


----------

